# Finally - Domane Six First Ride



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

With bad weather and work travel, I didn't have a chance to ride my new Project One Domane 6.2 fitted with Ultegra Di2 until yesterday and today.

I took two very brisk rides (in high winds today), about 50 miles for the two days. Enough to tell whether I made a good decision, or simply bought a very expensive placeholder in the garage.

And the verdict is...........WOW! This thing rides smoother than my Giant Defy 0(which is set up with Di2 also). I went with the 58cm frame size, even though I'm just a tad under 5-11. A smart, smart decision, I think the fit, together with the tall head tube, is the monkey's uncle for me. And those 175mm cranks - yeah !!!

Didn't expect that the frame would be as stiff as it is. I did some decent out of the saddle climbs today, and it held together very well. I've previously ridden the new Madone, so by comparison it is clearly a different bicycle.

I'm really, really going to like this bike (what's not to like?). It is smooth, confident, compliant - and I dont want to get off it.

As I paid a bit more cash then the Giant, I was a little afraid I'd be disappointed. Not in the least. A few very minor tweaks and I think I'm set for the "Tour de Madison" in May in VA (metric Century).

I was gonna get black, but decided on the green motif at the last moment. It actually looks way better in person, and the tape does match the frame.

Here are a few pics.......


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats. I love mine. Have put over 1000 miles on it and it just gets better.


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

Jon D said:


> Congrats. I love mine. Have put over 1000 miles on it and it just gets better.


Looking forward to chewing up some serious macadam.....


----------



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

Very nice. 
From what I've read, and from my test ride, Trek has made the ultimate road bike for the vast majority of cyclists. 
Comfortable, stiff, light & responsive.

I've got a Domane Six Project One on order right now. I'll have it in late February.
I went with starry night black on the frame & platinum on the logos. Red for the group & new RXL wheels.
It's going to be one awesome bike.

On my test ride, I was amazed at the smoothness & the response to climbing. And that was a stock 6.2, with Ultegra & RL wheels.



Enjoy yours.


----------



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

Don't forget to take some more pics & post in the "Post your carbon Trek bikes here" thread in the Trek forum in the manufacturers forums.


----------



## jim911 (Oct 14, 2011)

*Great bike*



GDTRFB said:


> Don't forget to take some more pics & post in the "Post your carbon Trek bikes here" thread in the Trek forum in the manufacturers forums.


Enjoy, mine is almost a year old and still can't wait to ride.
View attachment 274202
View attachment 274203
View attachment 274204
View attachment 274205


----------



## marhot (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice color scheme .. very nice. 

I just picked up a lightly used Domane 6.9 this week... only been on it once. Weather in the teens sux...


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

marhot said:


> Nice color scheme .. very nice.
> 
> I just picked up a lightly used Domane 6.9 this week... only been on it once. Weather in the teens sux...


Thanks (if you meant me) about the color scheme. I like it, it looks great in person......Or if you meant the other poster, that's an awesome looking machine!

Yes, it is simply WAY to cold to even think about riding here in the Northeast. I did stop by the LBS to have petals put on and some minor tweaks to the seat. But......I wanna ride, I wanna ride!!

Oh, and post a pic of that 6.9 so I can have a look see.......


----------



## marhot (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes, _*wthensler*_, I meant you ... sorry for not being specific ...

I stole this bad boy ...

View attachment 274353


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

Very, very nice. I love that touch of red on your wheels......

I didn't know one could find used Domanes already.


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

Here's mine


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow! I'm almost feeling I adequate with stocker wheels compared to all these beauties! I love the red, white and black scheme....

Some gorgeous bikes!


----------



## marhot (Jan 24, 2013)

wthensler said:


> Very, very nice. I love that touch of red on your wheels......
> 
> I didn't know one could find used Domanes already.


Well, I got extremely lucky. It is a Project One.

The story: The guy that ordered it had it less than a month, with less than 100 miles on it. He blew out his knee and going to have major surgery & was not sure how long before he would be able to ride again. 
Rather than let it sit, he returned it. Told the LBS that he would order a new when he recovered and was able to ride again. Needless it say, he has more money than sense, IMHO. 

Like I said, I lucked into it --the frame was my size. They gave me a deal I couldn't refuse ...it WAS a steal.

The only way you can tell it was 'used' was a little discolor on the tape ...with white it's hard to hide ... ... If not for the tape, they could have sold it to me new & I'd have never known the difference ....


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

wthensler said:


> I think the fit, together with the tall head tube, is the monkey's uncle for me.


I was between a 56 and a 58 and the taller head tube is what sold me on the 58 for my 5.2 as well. Awesome color combo by the way!


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

Srode said:


> I was between a 56 and a 58 and the taller head tube is what sold me on the 58 for my 5.2 as well. Awesome color combo by the way!


Thank you. I rode both the 56 and the 58, and I think at the end of the day either could have worked. But with my inseam (34"), the 56 would've given more of a drop, which I didn't want...


----------



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

*Just picked up my Domane Project One, first ride today*

I just picked up my Domane6 Project One today
I took it for a short ride before dark, and it's incredible.
The new Red is really nice, and the bike is _very_ comfortable.
15 lbs. 7oz with pedals & cages.
Retul fit in a couple of weeks.
More pics soon


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

View attachment 274951


Here is my P1! Everytime i ride it i like it even more.


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

Love the black, best of luck with your new P1. Sharp looking bike!


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

brianb21 said:


> View attachment 274951
> 
> 
> Here is my P1! Everytime i ride it i like it even more.


Your link is broken


----------



## sebo2000 (Aug 12, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful bike!!!




wthensler said:


> With bad weather and work travel, I didn't have a chance to ride my new Project One Domane 6.2 fitted with Ultegra Di2 until yesterday and today.
> 
> I took two very brisk rides (in high winds today), about 50 miles for the two days. Enough to tell whether I made a good decision, or simply bought a very expensive placeholder in the garage.
> 
> ...


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

brianb21 said:


> View attachment 274951
> 
> 
> Here is my P1! Everytime i ride it i like it even more.


Not sure I had the confidence to order fiery red. Your bike looks superb!


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

wthensler said:


> Not sure I had the confidence to order fiery red. Your bike looks superb!


Thank you very much. A lot of great looking bikes in this thread!


----------



## CORoadie (Aug 5, 2012)

*Just picked up my 2013 Domane 6.2*

Just picked mine up Sunday afternoon and can't wait to get it out on the roads. Well actually I can. Too much ice and sand out there right now for me to want to risk going down on the brand new ride. But once we have some warmed weather, when the ice isn't an issue, when the street sweepers have done their work, I will be chomping at the bit to take it out and up some of our wonderful little climbs in the Denver area. High Grade, Deer Creek, Lookout Mt. here I come.


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

Post some pics of your new bike!


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Congrats looking forward to seeing the new bike.


----------

